# BZ CIC



## Peace (27 Jan 2012)

To the CIC lurking these pages,  BZ for your comitment to the youth of today.   Not all of us think bad things about all of you.   We wait till we open your mouths before we cast judgement.  So if you arent a bag you have nothing to worry about,   not to mention that you should be proud of what you are doing for todays youth.   I believe whole heartedly in the CIC and cadet program.   Again,  BZ and keep it up.  (PS im too lazy to spell check so dont bother trollin, haters gonna hate)


----------

